# Tallow for Lard? Observations & questions



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

It's cheaper for us to drive to AAA Chem than pay shipping. They have bulk tallow but not lard, so I switched. Just finished first batch. First difference: this stuff turned a color my father always referred to as, ahem, "calf-scour yellow", even before adding lye. It mitigated a bit when I added milk, but it ain't pretty. Second difference: It traced like lightning! Oils were at about 100 deg when I added lye, & I probably stirred no more than 5-7 minutes. Barely got the FO in & got it to the mold. Third difference: once in the mold, it gelled more than anything I've made so far. The FO was my two-oz sample of AH "Avalanche"--STRONG peppermint, plus one oz of Dragon Blood.

Questions: What are your experiences with tallow? Will the gelling heal up as it cools? I haven't messed with covering/insulating the mold yet, & soap has turned out fine--is it really necessary? 

Hope everyone has a safe & happy Memorial Day!

Tom


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I use both, and I haven't really noticed a difference. hmmm :/ And mine usually go to jell, and I mean hot jell. Sometimes after it has cooled down, there will be a slight discoloration in the center of the log. But most people don't notice it, and after you cut it you won't see it as much either. A lot of times I splilt my recipe up, and use a combo of lard and tallow. And neither has traced any faster than the other. I get my lard and my tallow from two different meat processing places. One orders the lard from some place else, and one renders their own tallow. Now my soap might get a little off in color if they didn't do a good job of rendering. I only heat my stuff up enough to get it melted so it will blend, and it aint' much. Of course some EO's/FO's accelerate and go to trace faster than others. :???

Sheryl


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I know it wasn't the FO, cuz it was speedin' like mad before I dumped that in. It's perfectly OK now. Thanks!

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would not say that coming to trace in 5 to 7 minutes is speeding  That's pretty normal for the wallmart lard recipe also. I have no idea at all about the color because I have made tallow soap before and it did not turn colors.

Let us know how it went, oh and can you post the prices or is it online for the tallow and coconut oil? Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

It is possible that your FO also caused the color, you could try using the FO in another batch of soap but without tallow..to find out if it is the cause of the seizing or color
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

bet it was the way the tallow was rendered


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

That could well be the case, Sondra. When I opened the tallow, it was not one solid mass like I expected. Kinda chunks, bits & gobs on top of the bucket. Then last night I was measuring up for another batch, and there was a pocket of liquid in the center of the bucket. So the lard isn't total restuarant quality, like the suet you'd buy for recipes. I was prolly hollering before I was hurt. The soap was fine. I left it in a warm oven most of the day & was able to unmold last night, which is the first time I've been able to do that the same day it was made, I cut it this morning. Very nice, very hard bars. When I washed my hands after cleaning the mold, the little bits & scraps seemed to lather more than fresh soap has before. Vicki, all AAA's prices are on their website, & I don't know where Steve put the reciept.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Tom, at least something good is going to come from all the visits to MIL in Houston  Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't noticed any funny colors with my tallow...but I rendered it myself and was pretty particular about it. It is definitely one solid hunk (and I store it in the freezer to make sure it stays nice.) So far, of the soaps I've made, we like the tallow ones the best. Just made another batch tonight...tallow, olive oil, coconut oil, and a wee bit of castor oil this go-'round. I'll know how it turned out in the morning.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

When I get these 5 bottle kids weaned, I'm gonna re-render enough for a couple batches & see if that makes a difference. I made a batch yesterday that acted kinda hinky, too, so I'm really thinking this tallow isn't uniform quality.

Tom


----------

